# Game 68: Bobcats vs. Cavs (3/20/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (24-41) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (41-25)

7 p.m., Bobcats Arena
TV: WMYT. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1


*BOBCATS UPDATE:*
Sean May (sore right knee) missed practice Monday, so he's likely out tonight. Primoz Brezec (sprained ankle) practiced, so he's likely a starter. Emeka Okafor (strained left calf) did some light running and shooting, but has yet to scrimmage. Othella Harrington has a chance to play tonight as well.

*CAVALIERS UPDATE:* 
They're starting guards Larry Hughes and Sasha Pavlovic together. That means no true point, but a big, scoring backcourt.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Brezec

Cavs




































Hughes/Pavlovic/James/Gooden/Ilgauskas

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Obviously Gerald Wallace or Derek Anderson has his hands full tonight guarding LeBron James, but the whole Cavs front line is problematic, as shorthanded as the Bobcats are up front.​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Cleveland has been playing great ball since they put Hughes at the point...he had been one of the biggest underachievers in the league,but it looks like they've found a role where he can be productive for them.

God knows Lebron has to remember that horrendous performance he put in at Bobcats Arena in the first week of the season.He is playing some incredible ball recently.I'd be willing to bet he'll put up 30/8/7...Assuming that he's not sitting on the sidelines for the entire fourth quarter.I will probably watch the NIT or the Women's NCAA.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

DA's out, Voskuhl starting in his place


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton's already turned the ball over three times in 2 minutes


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This game is sloppy as hell right now

9-8 Cavs 6 min left in the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

How many times are we going to fall for that Hughes pumpfake


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Make that 4 turnovers for Felton in the 1st quarter

and McInnis comes in for him


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison plays horrible all quarter and then hits the fadeaway buzzer beater

I still don't understand him at all


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

After the 1st quarter

24-21 Cavs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Anderson getting in for the first time in his 2nd stint as a Bobcat


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

No boxing out on that possesion at all. 

31-26 Cavs

Othella just checked in


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Anderson looks a lot longer to me then he did before. He can get uppppp

35-26 Cavs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

And 1 for Gerald

Pavlovic would have been a perfect 2 here, oh well just will have to make use of that first rounder


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hermann's playing really well lately, he's scored in double figures his past 4 games and probably will do so again tonight

Cav's don't have any answer for Gerald


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jake can't catch the ball well with his face.It looks like he went downtown and got a five dollar haircut too.

I wish Raymond would get back to playing good ball.He's really been shaking my faith in him lately.It's not just the excessive turnovers,but the silly mistakes too.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Have you ever seen this random reporter next to Stephanie Ready before?

Sucks that BK has had such a injury riddled season we don't have anything to go too when Felton struggles


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I never look at the guy when Stephanie is on the screen.I don't think I've ignored him before though


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol, I hear ya

We're actually getting calls this game too bad it's not close enough for it too matter


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

AMAZING finish by Gerald. Chance for a 3 point play coming up 

57-53 Cavs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gerald just crushed that Lebron shot

Carroll gets the jumper

57-55 Cavs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton's actually finishing at the rim, Bernie must have chewed him out at halftime

Nice shot by Hermann 

63-59 Cavs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hughes doesn't seem to know how to play within the Cavs offense, just chucks up a shot every couple minutes or so


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We're turning the ball over WAY to much

Are you kidding me? Lebron get's 3 FT's with .3 left in the 3rd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't get a good look at that,but you sure shouldn't commit a foul right there...I don't know if the light went off or not.

I think they teach you better than that in the d league...James hits all three


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Start of the 4th

75-69 Cavs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I didn't get a good look at that,but you sure shouldn't commit a foul right there...I don't know if the light went off or not.
> 
> I think they teach you better than that in the d league...James hits all three


Could've forgiven him had he made that half court shot. That was so close to going in


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabio hits the 3

How many offensive rebounds we gon give up

81-74 Cavs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Small ball lineup in

McInnis-Carroll-Morrison-Fabio-Gerald 

Lebron turns it over, Morrison follows with a 3

81-79


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great block by Gerald, and Carroll drains the transition 3

2 point game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton drains the jumper and it's tied

87-87 3 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton attacks the basket picks up the foul

Drains both FT's

90-90 2 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

DAMN it Felton with an offensive foul

94-90 Cavs 1.45 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Another great play by Wallace but we keep turnin the ball over 22 of em now

94-90 1 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Carroll gets both free throws

94-92 40 seconds left

Carroll steals the ball and is fouled!!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Tie game 

25 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Where the hell is the foul?????

Cavs have the last shot


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OT!

Gerald wins the tip


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe I'd be mad if I wasn't so focused on ping pong balls.It sure looked like Carroll was fouled on that rebound.

I don't know what James is doing.He's got Carroll on him with plenty of time and he waits for the last millisecond to shoot a bad trey.YOu should go to the rim and I guarantee the refs would give him some superstar bs call if anyone touches him


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looked like he got the shot off late too. Horrible play I don't even know why Carroll was on him.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gerald gettin UP

96-95 Bobcats 3 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Should've done that too end the game and they wouldn't have a chance to lose this one


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison with a huge 3

Nice finish by Felton

101-96 48 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Horrible D right there, Lebron with an easy dunk

Fabio drops the trey!!

104-98 22 seconds left this ones over


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabio gets his first career double double, he's been great tonight 19/10


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Game over Bobcats win 108-100

Gerald 27/11/5

Felton had damn 9 turnovers though


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game guys. You guys wanted this win more and deserved it more tonight. You played us tough and showed a lot of heart in OT. 

Congrats again fellas.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think I want this win nearly so bad as I want Kevin Durant...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> I don't think I want this win nearly so bad as I want Kevin Durant...


Damnit! We should have made an agreement with you before the game then!

Mike Brown doesn't choke this game away for us, and we help you get Durant. If only...


----------

